# نوفرجميع انواع الملابس بالجملة وبكميات كبيرة



## بنت سعد (20 يونيو 2012)

هذي بعض الصور


رفع الصور


رفع الصور



رفع الصور


رفع الصور


رفع الصور



رفع الصور


رفع الصور



رفع الصور



الملابس صناعه بنغلاديش والملابس منوعه نسائي واطفال وجنزات 
تصفية مصانع مخفضة جدا تتراوح اسعار الدرزن بين الستين والثمانين ( الدرزن12حبه)
البضاعة جميع الاصناف 
الخامات والموديلات ممتازة وجديدة
تي شيرتات بلايز نسائي واطفال متوفرة بجميع الموديلات والخامة ممتازة خامة الماركات
يوجد بيعات ملابس رجالية جنز تي شيرتات 
نستطيع توفير صفقات حسب الطلب
للكميات الكبيرة الف درزن فما فوق
الملابس منوعه واغلبها ماركات وليس تقليد الماركات مقاسات الوان وباكياس
القطع نظيفه جدا جدا ولايوجد فيها تلف الموديلات جديدة
السعر قابل للتفاوض للكميات الكبيرة جدا
نوفر بالكميات الهائلة عروض رائعه للمحلات المخفضه 
نملك مستودعات في كل من جدة والرياض
توجد عروض ملابس ممتاااازة للجادين 
العروض تحمل جميع انواع الملابس
يوجد لدينا جنز بكميات كبيرة جنز ماركات 
نقوم بالتصنيع حسب الطلب 

رابط الفيس بوك

â€«ظˆط¶ط­ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ط§ط¨ط³ ظ…ط§ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆط³طھظˆظƒط§طھ | Facebookâ€¬

0549840113
وتس اب
0502775970
او عالايميل


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 يونيو 2012)

*رد: نوفرجميع انواع الملابس بالجملة وبكميات كبيرة*

فالك التوووفيق يااارب بنت سعد


----------



## بنت سعد (20 يونيو 2012)

*رد: نوفرجميع انواع الملابس بالجملة وبكميات كبيرة*

الله يوفق الكل


----------



## فستقه (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: نوفرجميع انواع الملابس بالجملة وبكميات كبيرة*

ابغا اتواصل معك


----------

